# Santa’s Sleigh’s Sled



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Drink some Nog and say that 3 times!



My last custom theme of the year..


The Aftermath— 

After the big blowout even Santa has a make a run to the waste recycling yard.

He was "Jockey"ing the sleigh into place, preparing to head out when Mrs. Claus came running out shouting, with something in her grasp—

“What is it now, woman?” the big man replied—make it "brief"..

She called "Look "under-were" your pants, should be!”

It seems Santa has forgot his trousers!



































A positive and prosperous New Year to all!

Cheers!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's a couple more..


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

He is just getting ready for the beach... RIGHT? :thumbsup: Great looking caddy there boss...


Happy New Year and have a Nog for me... 

Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey boss, i m so jealous that you got alot of time to do them!!! 

Like always its one most awesome car man!! keep them coming.. i have like 10 projects that i have been trying to find time to finish.. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy crap is that Caddy cool, who made it? and does the little wagon behind get towed with it?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Beautiful Sixty Two serie Caddy !!!

Is it a die-cast ?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Isn't that a 59 Caddy?


Ronnie


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

The Toolman said:


> Isn't that a 59 Caddy?
> 
> 
> Ronnie


It cames out in 1959, but it's called a Sixty Two model (nothing to have with model year)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

HO-HO-HO! (or is that ho, ho, ho!) 1959 caddy style!
Boss! The detail is incredible! That foil work must have taken HOURS!
Subtle pink, whites, sitting just right on them, chrome all over the place.....It DRIPS with it! And Mrs. claus don' look too bad either! 
Can we have some more photos with the cool sleigh too?
You are an inspiration to everyone, mate!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking Caddy! What, no Elvis?  rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Love those old tail draggers. That looks awsome(Hummmm I mean the car)


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks very much for the views and replies--

First off, full credit is due to the individual who actually designed this particular car as the scaled down toy. 

This is not a die-cast conversion—I don’t do those. It is a resin copy of a die-cast, though.
It came to me months ago, from our resident Tinsmith, Joez.

It was quite a project (3 really), even though the casting was close to flawless. It was cast as one complete piece, and I wanted separate windows and chrome bumpers, so I had to do a lot of cutting and grinding and cursing. 

Both front and rear glass and other bits came from another donor Caddy and received a surround of foil. The trim was also highlighted, along with the side window/door openings. 
The rear light lens were the weakest part of the original cast, so I made some by foiling first, then silver paint, and finishing with heavy brushed red lacquer with red metal-flakes. It was built up until it was thick enough to pull a point out off.
The bumpers, were originally gold plated. I “washed” most of the gold off and left it on only the parts I thought I’d seen on the 1/1 car. A very nice look—more like polished steel, I think. 

The chassis is a clip-in Afx type (hear that, RR!), with T-jet AJ’s on the front, via a chassis extension. I started toying with an idea for the extension. Joe figured it out nicely, and used it on the Merc he’d gave me—So I just followed his lead.
The back axle was narrowed, and the wheels trimmed, plus the magnet area modified. The rear wheel/tire combos are JL-Afx wheels with Tyco White boots.










Parts 2 and 3 were the figurines and sleigh-

The sleigh came from 2 HW sets and combined. The axles are just drilled tubes fitted into notches under the sled base, with the sack glued on top. It sits on JL T-Jet wheels and rubber. 










The figurines were modified, too—Along with paint and stripes, Santa got a new pair of boots, and a beach ball removed from his side. The Missus had a surfboard cut from her hands and replaced with a 2-ply towel cut as Santa’s pants, separated, and re-glued, then painted with toothpicks put in the legs and waist to give it more 3-D.












I am very pleased with the results!


Cheers..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss,
Sitting on a snap-on chassis, doesn't look wide enough. Still a great looker! Way to go joez! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Aww shucks, RR—

I thought I could spark your interest and maybe keep it, if it were a clip-on….

You’re just too slick, and quite observant!
Oh well, I tried…


Here are a couple of pics of the chassis, anyway….























They make clip-on glasses too, Dave!  




Cheers, Mate!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Interesting chassis extension ! Was'nt that from the JL pullback chassis ? I would like to see more details as to how you mounted it to the AFX chassis ! Perhaps with a t-jet chassis too ? Great all around job !

Neal


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I was right! All of that detailing DID take hours! Holy cow! What lengths a guy will go through for a decent pair of tail lights is just amazing! They do* look great! I thought they were just translucent red over silver paint though. Dang, she is a real beauty, Boss!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Boss the chrome rules...I have ben experimenting and I can not get the same shine you get on the grills. Love the whole effect your awesome.. Sorry to take so long to toss in my two cents but was trying top tsay the tounge twister and hurt myself.. lol...


3 free shrimp.....


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Boss the chrome rules...I have ben experimenting and I can not get the same shine you get on the grills. Love the whole effect your awesome.. Sorry to take so long to toss in my two cents but was trying top tsay the tounge twister and hurt myself.. lol...
> 
> 
> 3 free shrimp.....
> ...


Dave,
If you're using Bare Metal Foil (BMF) on the grills, you may have the wrong finish. BMF comes in aluminum and Ultra Chrome finishes. The latter gives you that real look, the other looks great for the bumpers on those old Grand national stock cars or dragsters where the bumpers looked more aluminum in color opposed to chrome. 

If I recall, some of their early chrome foil was more aluminum looking than chrome, then came the ultra chrome which looks like the real deal when applied. Later in chat!! :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Boss and Joez
Once again great work! That bod is sexy, Joe, great casting. Then Phil puts his imagination to it and makes a theme ride out of it! The quality you guys put into these projects are terrific. Its obvious that y'all love doin this stuff, and I'm glad ya share it with us!

Keep em comin guys!---Circle Track DAC


----------

